# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چرا شیمی سنجش وحشتناک بود!؟

## GUST

سلام
در کنکور اشکال نداره سئوالا سخت باشن اصلا :Yahoo (21):  
ولی دیگه شیمی سنجش خیلی مفهومی بود!|: 
توی کتاب شیمی 2 نوشته ید برای حفظ سلامتی بدن لازمه وt3و t4 و اینا 
بعد حالا اون یارو تو سنجش غده تیروئید بدن انسان رو کشیده از من که دانش آموز رشته ریاضی ام نمیدونم حتی انسان چند تا کلیه داره انتظار داره بفهمم اون تیروئید! :Yahoo (13): 
دآخه پدر من بهت گفتن سخت سئوال بده نه سئوال خارج از کتاب بده !
کمرم شکست :Yahoo (2): 
چهار روز دیگه کلا میگن کنکور هیچ منبعی نداره! از هرجا خواستن سئوال میدن
به نظرتون کنکور امسال هم میدن دست طراح بی رحم سنجش امسال!؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

چون سوالای شیمی کنکور وحشتناکه !

----------


## Mr Sky

*احتمالا امسال سوالای شیمی رو انگلیسی بدن
.
.
.مگه سالای قبل طراح های سوالات سنجش کنکورم خودشون طرح میکردن؟؟!!*

----------


## GUST

> چون سوالای شیمی کنکور وحشتناکه !


نه دیگه در اون حد که واسه بچه های ریاضی با زیست ترکیب کتن!!!!!!!!!!111 :Yahoo (101):

----------


## king of konkur

پارسال هم سوالات شیمی سنجش افتضاح بود
بعد کنکورم سخت شد
معلم شیمیمون میگه هرسال تو ازمونای سنجش معلوم میشه چ درسیو میخان سخت بگیرن
مثلن میگف اگه آزمون سنجش پارسالو کسی شیمیشو کار میکرد(ینی فقط همون سوالارو میدید+ی خوندن نصفه و نیمه از قبل)ب راحتی میتونست 20 درصد بزنه

----------


## thegame

من که خیلی به شیمی امسال امیدوارم ولی خوب دو فصل اول شیمی دو با اسید باز پیش وحشتناکن بجز این دوتا رو بقیه کار کنید اساسی کار کنید جواب میده این سه تا فصل به هیچ صراطی مستقیم نیستن طراح ها هم به قصد کشت سوال میدن از این سه تا

----------


## thegame

> پارسال هم سوالات شیمی سنجش افتضاح بود
> بعد کنکورم سخت شد
> معلم شیمیمون میگه هرسال تو ازمونای سنجش معلوم میشه چ درسیو میخان سخت بگیرن
> مثلن میگف اگه آزمون سنجش پارسالو کسی شیمیشو کار میکرد(ینی فقط همون سوالارو میدید+ی خوندن نصفه و نیمه از قبل)ب راحتی میتونست 20 درصد بزنه


طراحا وقتی سخت میدن طراح های کنکور چون بچه سوالای سخت تجربه کردن سخت تر میدن

----------


## Mr.mTf

میشه به غیر از این سوال یه مورد دیگه ای مثال بزنی که عجیب باشه؟؟؟
منظورم اینکه سبکش خارج از قاعده و تست ها کمک اموزشی ها باشه...با سختیش کاری ندارم...ولی همشون تو کتاب هست حتی این سوال که عجیب بود

----------


## Amiiin

ریاضیش چطور بود ؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> نه دیگه در اون حد که واسه بچه های ریاضی با زیست ترکیب کتن!!!!!!!!!!111


اتفاقا شیمی کنکور ریاضی 94 هرچی ساختار بود اومده بود که به نسبت برای تجربی ها کمتر اومده بود !

----------


## SaeedEBR

اره واقعا سخت بود. من چون خودم عید فقط شیمی سه خونده بودم و شیمی دو اصلا کار نکرده بودم تو عید و قبل عید،سوال های شیمی دو رو کامل گذاشتم کنار ولی شیمی سه رو 44 درصد زدم که مجموعا شد حدود 24 درصد.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## sahand7

قبول دارم واقعا شیمی سخت بود من شیمی قوی است ولی واقعا شوکه شدم . ولی شما برید سوالای سنجش شیمی شو حل کنید همیشه شیمی سنجش و کمی فیزیک هم سخت میده . ولی میشه حدس زد کمی سخت بدن ولی پارسال هم وحشتناک بود ولی کنکور گلابی . دوست من می گفت من همش 10 میزدم ولی حالا 50 زد کنکور

----------


## asalshah

من ملدم:/

----------


## bvb09

با اینکه سنجش نمیامو کانون میرم اما آزمون جامعهای سنجشو واقعا قبول دارم....
تو جمع بندی هر سه روز سوالای سنجشم حل میکنم.

----------


## AmirAria

مطمئن باشید کنکور همچین سوالی رو نمیده ، اگر هم بده اونقدر اعتراض میشه تا حذف بشه .
حتی کشیدن شکل تیروئید برای بچه های تجربی هم خارج کتاب محسوب میشه چون شیمی رو باید فقط از کتاب شیمی طرح کنن !!!

----------


## sahand7

درسته ولی نباید خودمون گول بزنیم شیمی غیر استاندارد نبود

----------


## namkarbary

_سلام
بنظر من بیشتر از سخت بودن وقت گیر بود....یعنی خیلی وقت گیر بود....
من همون صبح آزمون بدبختانه تصادف کردم به آزمون نرسیدم و امروز سوال به بدستم رسید ولی یک ساعت حداقل وقت نیاز داشتم تا همه رو حل کنم...
_

----------


## KowsarDDC

:Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (2): *چه وضشه*

----------


## 30gig

یه سوال، میخام 96 کنکور بدم، شیمی جامع گاجو الان بخرم تو تابستون بخونم یا نه، اخه تخفیف گذاشته. عوض نمیشه؟

----------


## Dr.ali

من با کلیت سؤالاش که راحت دمار از روزگار داوطلب درمیاره کاری ندارم!
با سؤال 223 که مورد غده تیروئید هم بود کاری ندارم(حقیقتش نمیدونم چجوری باید داوطلب تشخیص بده این سیاه و سفید تیروئیده!)
اما انصافاً سؤال 234 قشنگ! بود! یه مقدار دیگه طراح میپیچوند قشنگ میرفت قاطی باقالیا!خدایی فقط میخوام برم خدمت طراحش سلام عرض کنم برگردم!
کسی خبر داره بالاترین درصدی که زدن چند بوده!؟

----------


## pouya.

دوستان شمایی که اینجوری میگید سخت بود ایا ازمونای قبلم دادید؟ اینم یکی بود مثل قبلیا یکم سخت تر من ازمونا ی قبل 30-40 میزدم اینو 27 فرق چندانی نداشت فقط غیر استاندارد یود شمارشی زیاد و  چهار موضوعی زیاد....  اون سوال غده هم معمولی بود چرا نباید یه دانش اموز ریاضی بدونه اونجا تیروئیده در این حد که اگه یه نفر ندونه یعنی حد اقلادر مورد بدن خودش به اندازه ی یه نقطه هم اطلاعات ندارههه.....

----------


## daniad

آزمون سنجش 11 ارديبهشت 94
دیدن این خالی از لطف نیس.  
یادش بخیر پارسال  :Yahoo (2):  
خیلیاشون الان دانشجو عن 
خیلیا ام نه : (((((((((

----------


## AmirAria

> دوستان شمایی که اینجوری میگید سخت بود ایا ازمونای قبلم دادید؟ اینم یکی بود مثل قبلیا یکم سخت تر من ازمونا ی قبل 30-40 میزدم اینو 27 فرق چندانی نداشت فقط غیر استاندارد یود شمارشی زیاد و  چهار موضوعی زیاد....  اون سوال غده هم معمولی بود چرا نباید یه دانش اموز ریاضی بدونه اونجا تیروئیده در این حد که اگه یه نفر ندونه یعنی حد اقلادر مورد بدن خودش به اندازه ی یه نقطه هم اطلاعات ندارههه.....


یعنی شما میگید ما باید تک تک غدد بدن رو بشناسیم چون توی شیمی ممکنه برامون سوال بیاد؟ اون سوال خارج از کتابه حتی برای تجربی ها !!! منبع طرح شیمی ، کتاب شیمیه نه زیست !!!

----------


## chris300

وقتتو برای این سئوالای مزخرف تلف نکن. نترس کنکور سوالاش استاندارده.

----------


## Ultra

*از هر درسی که غول بسازی قطعا خرابش میکنی
به جای این بحث های بی مورد به فکر آزمون بعدی باشید
شیمس سخته؟
خب قبول
اگه توش تلاش کنی اختلاف ترازی با بقیه پیدا میکنی که خیلی کمکت میکنه
این جوی که از سخت بودن شیمی ایجاد شده به نفع کسانی هست که دارن تلاش میکنن
چون ترس زیاد میشه
و خیلیا سمتش نمیرن
نترسید و قوی باشید*

----------


## _7challenger6_

از این نظر که سخت بود حرفی نیست . اما اون سوال درباره ی تیرویید از کتاب درسی بود .صفحه ی 12 کتاب درسی شیمی سال دوم حاشیه ی صحفه رو بخون .غده تیرو.....
تازه تو کتابه شیمیه سال سوم چاپ 93 که منبع کنکور 95 هستش حاشیه ی کتاب درسی صحفه ی 85 عکس کلیه رو کشیده ودرباره ی سنگ کلیه حرف زده . 
اول کتابا رو بخون بعد حرف بزن.

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام
> در کنکور اشکال نداره سئوالا سخت باشن اصلا 
> ولی دیگه شیمی سنجش خیلی مفهومی بود!|: 
> توی کتاب شیمی 2 نوشته ید برای حفظ سلامتی بدن لازمه وt3و t4 و اینا 
> بعد حالا اون یارو تو سنجش غده تیروئید بدن انسان رو کشیده از من که دانش آموز رشته ریاضی ام نمیدونم حتی انسان چند تا کلیه داره انتظار داره بفهمم اون تیروئید!
> دآخه پدر من بهت گفتن سخت سئوال بده نه سئوال خارج از کتاب بده !
> کمرم شکست
> چهار روز دیگه کلا میگن کنکور هیچ منبعی نداره! از هرجا خواستن سئوال میدن
> به نظرتون کنکور امسال هم میدن دست طراح بی رحم سنجش امسال!؟


اگه ریاضی هستید بدونید امسال شیمی تجربیا قراره سخت باشه به احتمال زیاد فیزیک شما سخت میشه البته اینا همش حدسو گمانه الله اعلم

----------


## dorsa20

بچه  ها کنکور شیمیش خوبه...سنجش افتاده تو رقابت با قلم فکر میکنه هر چی چرت تر بده بهتره...پارسالم سوزنش رو این شیمی بدبخت فلک زده گیر بود دست بردارم نیست

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> دوستان شمایی که اینجوری میگید سخت بود ایا ازمونای قبلم دادید؟ اینم یکی بود مثل قبلیا یکم سخت تر من ازمونا ی قبل 30-40 میزدم اینو 27 فرق چندانی نداشت فقط غیر استاندارد یود شمارشی زیاد و  چهار موضوعی زیاد....  اون سوال غده هم معمولی بود چرا نباید یه دانش اموز ریاضی بدونه اونجا تیروئیده در این حد که اگه یه نفر ندونه یعنی حد اقلادر مورد بدن خودش به اندازه ی یه نقطه هم اطلاعات ندارههه.....



مسخره ترین حرف سال : یه دانش اموز ریاضی چرا نباید بدونه اون ترویده : 
1- ما زیست شناسی نداریم !
2- قرار نیست سوالی خارج از حدود کتاب این که ما اصلا کتاب زیست نداریم جالبه دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _7challenger6_

> مسخره ترین حرف سال : یه دانش اموز ریاضی چرا نباید بدونه اون ترویده : 
> 1- ما زیست شناسی نداریم !
> 2- قرار نیست سوالی خارج از حدود کتاب این که ما اصلا کتاب زیست نداریم جالبه دوست عزیز


داداش از کتاب بود :Yahoo (13): up

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> اگه ریاضی هستید بدونید امسال شیمی تجربیا قراره سخت باشه به احتمال زیاد فیزیک شما سخت میشه البته اینا همش حدسو گمانه الله اعلم


من فیزیک پایه فقط تست های کنکور سال های پیش کار کردم... یعنی الان برم از روی کتاب نشر الگو مهمومی بخونم ؟ رشتم ریاضی برای درس فیزیک

----------


## fantom

شیمی رو بیش از حد شاخ نکنیم …

----------


## dorsa20

> شیمی رو بیش از حد شاخ نکنیم …



والا به جان خودم ما شاخ میکنیم به گوش طراحا میرسه اونا میگن این کوچولوها شاخ کنن ما نکنیم؟؟نه واسمون افت داره!!!طراحن دیگه ...طراح :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _7challenger6_

دوباره میگم : اون سواله از کتاب بود . 
پست قبلی :اون سوال درباره ی تیرویید از کتاب درسی بود .صفحه ی 12 کتاب درسی شیمی سال دوم حاشیه ی صحفه رو بخون .غده تیرو.....
تازه تو کتابه شیمیه سال سوم چاپ 93 که منبع کنکور 95 هستش حاشیه ی کتاب  درسی صحفه ی 85 عکس کلیه رو کشیده ودرباره ی سنگ کلیه حرف زده . 
اول کتابا رو بخون بعد حرف بزن.

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ازمون بسیار خوبی بود.داره قشنگ خط میده چطور بخونید.کنکور اینجوریه....و ی چیز دیگه اینکه از این ازمونش ایمیل هم داده که دبیرا سوال بفرستنن واسشون.پس ایده های جدید تری رو در ازمونهای بعدیش باید شاهدش باشیم

----------


## pouya.

اولا که سوال سختی نبود انچنان و تو کتاب هم هست به قول این دوستمون ولی اون عکس.... درست ما زیست نداریم ولی ایا نمیدونیم اون بیخ گلو چیههههه؟ اخه خدایی تو نمیدونستی اونجا تیروئیده ؟ درسته زیست نداریم ولی در مورد بدن خودمون حد اقل ها رو هم بلد نیستیم یعنی؟ بعدم گیریم نمیدونستیم با خوندن متن سوال و اون گزینه ها میشد فهمید چیه به یه شرط اونم اینکه حد اقل کتابو باز میکردیم نه اینکه کتابو نخونده بیایم بگیم این هست اون نیست....  من نمیگم سوالاتش خوب بود یا این سوال جالب بود نه سخت بود ازمون اما اسون هم داشت میشد با انتخاب تست به درصد بهتری رسید بعدم کاملا معلومه که این تیپ ازمونی نیست کنکور تا حالا تو کل کنکورای این چند سال راس این ازمون شمارشی نداشته و تعداد سوالات از نوع محاسباتی و حفظی استاندارد نبود

----------


## asalshah

_بچه ها این تاپیک مال  دو سال پیشه ......
خیلی حالم بده شیمی سنجش واقعا سخته....نمیدونم چه کنم_

----------


## INFERNAL

> _بچه ها این تاپیک مال  دو سال پیشه ......
> خیلی حالم بده شیمی سنجش واقعا سخته....نمیدونم چه کنم_


روحیتون رو از دست ندین
با قدرته بیشتر برنامتون رو پیش ببرین
تو این مدتم بررسی کنید که چرا واستون سخت بود و نقطه ضعفاتون رو پیدا کنید

----------


## Ebrahim999

> _بچه ها این تاپیک مال  دو سال پیشه ......
> خیلی حالم بده شیمی سنجش واقعا سخته....نمیدونم چه کنم_


سلام
شيمي سنجش چند ساله خيلي سخته
كنكور اينطوري نبوده امسال هم قرار نيست بشه

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام
> شيمي سنجش چند ساله خيلي سخته
> كنكور اينطوري نبوده امسال هم قرار نيست بشه


سنجش رو جدی بگیرید! مخصوصا شیمی.
سال 94 اولین سالی بود که تو شیمی سوالات از نوع " چند مورد صحیح است" مطرح شده بود. قبلش تو آزمون های سنجش هم از این سوالات داده بودن ( قبل از کنکور 94)

----------

